# Flagyl and constipation?



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Mox has been under the weather  since last Wednesday nite. It might have started with the smallest amount of a overcooked hot dog ( 1/4 tsp?) and has ended in him not feeling well. I'm miffed because since last Thursday he's been on Flagyl and has not pooped since Friday nite. 

He doesn't seem uncomfortable, just a little more tired. All he's been eating, with the excpetion of this morning, has been boiled chicken and the slightest amount of rice (little water mixed in) and finally this morning he managed to eat a few dry kibbles of his food with some cooked snap peas, hoping that this will make him go. The thing that comcerns me is he's not drinking like his normal self. They've given him fluids under his skin twice ( Saturday and last Thursday) besides he's been on Flagyl twice a day. Cerina and pepcid AC once a day. Will this and the lack of drinking cause him not to poop? Has anyone had similar reactions with their fluffs and these meds. And why would a dog that can eat..not be drinking?

Im going to take him for a walk and see if stuff can get moving again. Pat, I feel your pain....

Thanks
Leslie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Leslie, I wish I knew info that could help you. I am sorry little Moxie isn't feeling well. I know we feel helpless when our fluffs are not 100% Sending lots of warm thoughts and well wishes to you and Moxie. Please keep us updated. :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Unless he is straining to defecate, he is fine. With only a small amount of food going through and the medication, stools will be less frequent. That is normal.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i would use brown rice as it has the hulls on it and has a ton of fiber and mix with organic pumpkin and walk him every hour to get things moving. Demi was constipated from pain meds after dental and I did this and it worked as she did not poop for like 3 days and was getting me nervous and after the walk a few times and pumpkin she had a huge poop -- I thought flagyl stops them up when they have diarhea ????


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry Mox is not feeling well. All I know is Flagyl is very anti-diarrheal, so if he didn't have diarrhea, then it would make him not go? I give my baby steamed baby bok-choy whenever he is constipated and he goes right away. I agree with Deb, ask him to fetch a few things after a nap, that would surely make him go. Also did you get unflavored Pedialyte? Mix with water and syringe through his cheek...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Feel better soon, little beauty. Mommy, too.
xoxoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So sorry that Moxie has been under the weather, Leslie! No real advice for his tummy. I also just give B&E some boiled chicken and white rice if their stomach is bothering them. I hope Moxie is back to his happy self soon!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for all of your kind wishes. Moxie is feeling all back to normal. :chili:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

great news hate when one of our babies is sick 


QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jun 12 2009, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790170


> Thank you for all of your kind wishes. Moxie is feeling all back to normal. :chili:[/B]


----------

